# obsolete deep sea gen controller pc interface



## iain_s (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi all

Anyone know much about serial connectivity to the deep sea dse555 generator controller module? (now discontinued/superseded)

Configuring the unit is done via a serial link to a pc, using an '810' interface, which connects to the 555 using an 8-way rj45 connector and presents an rs232 serial interface to the pc. The 810 is powered from the 555's rj45 connector, and documentation states that the 810 provides optical isolation for the serial connection to the pc (understandable when connecting to a generator/mains controller).

Does anyone know if the 555's rj45 port for the 810 is a standard serial port using a standard serial protocol, rather than something completely proprietary? If it is, which protocol and what's the pinout of the rj45 connector? (Yes I don't have an 810 and am trying to find out if I can use 'standard' serial interfaces & optical isolators).

The 555 was available with an additional rs232 port onboard, in order to provide connectivity over the pstn via a modem. I'd also be interested in any info anyone might have about this.

Thanks in advance for any replies or info,
Cheers
Iain
--


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I would ring or email the company over there near you
Telephone: +44 (0) 1723 890099

Email: [email protected]

Highfield House, Hunmanby Industrial Estate,
Hunmanby, North Yorkshire YO14 0PH England 
manuals etc are at





DSE555 | Auto Mains (Utility) Failure Control Modules | DSEGenset | Deep Sea Electronics







www.deepseaelectronics.com





looks to me like "
Optional RS485 ‘Modbus’ output.
Using industry standard
communication protocol allows full
system integration into new and
existing building management and
control schemes."

so if you are updating to new try this list of the new units





All Products | Auto Mains (Utility) Failure Control Modules | DSEGenset | Deep Sea Electronics







www.deepseaelectronics.com




I would put in a call to the mfg.


----------



## iain_s (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi - thanks for the reply

I did correspond with the manufacturer of these excellent units, they replied promptly and can supply an 810 interface, though the cost is so high that it would be more sensible to upgrade the unit. They do not wish to share details on the interface connector / protocol, which is fair enough.

The 555 could be supplied with an rs485 serial interface as well as rs232, there is a large connector header inside just below where these interface boards are fitted, providing connectivity to the main MCU board - possibly utilizing the serial ports built into the MCU for connectivity.

If the 810 connector uses a standard serial protocol, making the 810 little more than an optical isolator, I could probably figure out the protocol and connector pinout by analysing the signals on the pins... I might do that if a cheap used 810 doesn't come up and curiosity gets the better of me.

Anyone out there already done it...? 🙂

Cheers Iain
--


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I see the 810 part is 60.00 or less??








Interface Module DSE810 and software P810 for Deep Sea Controller Free shipping | eBay


DSE810 Interface Module and software P810. DSE810 Interface Kit contains DSE810 interface. Interface module. The interface kit is made up of CAT5 connection lead to DSE Module. All Supported Software on CD.



www.ebay.com




unless it is a different part?
"
DSE810 Interface Module and software P810 
for Deep Sea Controller



Introduction:
DSE810 Interface Kit contains: 
DSE810 interface 
2 connecting wires 
Software 

The DSE810 PC Configuration Interface is designed for use with the DSE Control and DSE Power Series and the DSE710 and DSE720. It has been designed to be used in conjunction with the DSE5xxx, DSE5xx, DSE4200 series and 710/720 series configuration software and also Link5000Plus communication software. The interface enables the user to access the configuration settings stored within the module, to allow changes to be made.
The interface kit is made up of:

USB Version

*Interface module
* USB connection lead to PC
*CAT5 connection lead to DSE Module
* All Supported Software on CD"
look like a low cost solution to me...


----------



## iain_s (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes that's the one, and yes they're available cheaper from China, might end up going for that


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

$60.00 is too much??


----------



## iain_s (Apr 28, 2020)

I was acknowledging that those ones you link to _are_ the chinese ones, that are available more cheaply than from the manufacturer.

I know I have options on obtaining an 810 interface - my question is if anyone has information on the connectivity and protocol used between the interface and 555 module, and on the optional serial interface boards that were available for this model in its day

Cheers
Iain


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

just about all of this stuff is proprietary...
in one shape or another!
send this question to the seller of the device!!
they should be able to help you on the exact parts and protocols in there. 
so exactly what are you doing?
controlling , repairing, or backwards engineering?


----------

